# Shipping two large suitcases from NZ to UK (Kent)



## djav09 (8 d ago)

Hi all,

I'm trying to ship to large suitcases from Auckland back to the UK but only getting extortionate rates. I recently sent 15x25kg boxes the other way for £500 so i'm not sure why it's so high.
Does anyone have advice on the cheapest option? Have you sent stuff with a cheap company before?

I'm also wondering if anyone from this forum is flying back to UK in the next few months and would consider taking 1 or 2 bags for me (for a fee)? It's just house stuff - clothes, books etc. 

Any help and advice appreciated! Thanks


----------

